# Ice Rod Eye and Line Freeze



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

To help with ice rod eye freeze up including helping with line: Here's a bit of gee whiz info I've stumbled upon researching this topic...some may already know but to help with freeze try chapstick on the rod eyes including heres another product and I said what the heck and will also try.

http://www.cabelas.com/line-dressing-st ... te-1.shtml


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

On KSL Outdoors over the weekend, Dan at FishTech recommended using RainX. Chapstick is an interesting idea too.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I wonder if cooking spray would work??? I will have to see what it is made of.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing will work or last for very long. Just get used to cleaning the ice off the rod eyes.
The best answer is an ice tent!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good post, all great ideas; the ice tent being the best.

Ice rods are poorly designed. It makes no sense to use guides and tip tops with tiny eyes. Ice rods are not used to cast.

Ice rods should have eyes the size of a dime and then you don't have to worry about them freezing.

Here's a cheap 20-year old Eagle Claw ice rod with big eyes:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with the eyes being larger...but trying to find one with larger eyes is not that easy...we have way to many ice rods now so will just keep using what we have...anywho we hit the hard deck yesterday...I applied chapstick to rod eyes and spring bobber loop at home...arrival temp was 8* probably didn't get above 18* for a good 2-3 hours no ice noted...however, as chapstick wore off here came the freeze up...just reapplied the chapstick and it worked okay for us...my Son took my Ice Off Paste so I couldn't try that...but now have it back so next trip will also try the Ice Off Paste...but hey if chapstick worked that well may just stick with using it... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

